# Are Nubian males like Nubian Does?



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm planning on buying a bottle baby, and am probably going to get a couple of Nubians or nubian crosses offered to me along the way. I am going to buy a male to castrate and use for a carter, but am afraid I'll get another drama goat like my Nubian doe. Are males as bad as females in that they are stubborn and their legs quit working when they are asked to do something? Or is it just females?


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Personally, I think it'll depend on the goat. I've got two Nubian does and I've never had any issues with them being stubborn, loud or otherwise unpleasant to work with. I've never had a buck, so I can help with that, but like I said, it'll depend on his personality.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

I've read that personality rates first.
La Manchas are bright, friendly, and hardy! 
But I have a young Nubian/Boer cross who is so laid-back that when I put a halter and a harness on him he doesn't even notice! He pulled a small wagon last week by accident and still didn't even notice! And he isn't a year old yet.

:cart:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I've heard from a couple of people who pack and drive their goats that Nubians don't have a very good work ethic. There is a packing/working goat section on the forum, you might want to post there and ask. There are several people with experience around here who might answer but might not see this post here.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think it's the personality of the individual goat more than the breed. I have some Nubs like you described, but my Lamancha is even worse!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think for a packer I would go for a Saanen, LaMancha or Alpine. They just seem to have a lot more drive than the Nubians. I have had some Nubians that are just dumber than doorknobs as far as learning to lead, learning to get on the stand and learning to be milked. I've had others that are a little smarter, but they usually aren't as smart as the Saanens or Alpines. I've never had LaManchas but have heard they are pretty intelligent.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

I was thinking on a Saanen personally, I am putting an add for ISO on Craigslist soon and was expecting to get offers for Nubians or crosses. Personally I'd like a Saanen since they are uniform in color. What about Oberhasli's? Are they good for work? Or are they too small?

I ask here because yall know more on the dairy goat breeds and I'd like a Dairy myself. All I need to really know about them are will to learn and size.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Oberhasli's are great working goats! Their size is good too. The Obers I have had and known were calm, friendly, strong, and hardy. We currently own an Ober wether we are training for pack and cart. I've noticed my Obers were very easy to train to lead on a collar/halter. Good luck with your decision!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

How big are Oberhasli's compared to Nubians? My doe is a medium Nubian and she has trouble pulling me. Not sure if it is real trouble or just her, but am still being cautious.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Obers are usually just a bit smaller than Nubians, sometimes they are the same size though. My wether weighs about 130-140lbs, while my doe weighs about 120-130lbs. They are very strong for their size.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't have the best Nubian to compare to. She is just under 2 feet at the whithers and under 100 when fat. She normally weighs about 95 to maybe 105 fat with a full udder. 

She's the furthest back, the Chestnut with the Moonspots and blue collar. Her mom is the black with moonspots in front of her.

I'd like anything bigger than my goat, Bambi, because Bambi has had trouble pulling. Plus, like her mom and half the herd shown in this pic, she is a dramaqueen. 

Although this isn't my herd, lol. This was two years before we bought Bambi.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

How cute!
Looks like Heaven to me...
:lovey:


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Lol, same here. I was so short when we first met them and they were as tall as me!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I own 8 Nubians (soon to be 9) , and each is different than the other. You really can't judge a breed on what people say on their experience with one or 2 animals. Each animal, despite its breed, is an individual. some of mine are laid back, most are sweet and friendly, one is standoffish and also very quiet, and only 2 of mine are real talkative. My youngest buck is annoying at feedtime until he gets his grain, then he is a total sweetie, my older buck is super quiet in the mouth, but pushy. My queen is quiet, but causes drama in another by pushing her around, that one is loud and anxious. Another doe talks with her mouth shut so is super quiet, she is the standoffish one, but she is very laid back too. My youngest doe is energetic and sweet, but I'm not sure about the brain department. Most of mine are pretty smart, and all learned to lead very easily. The ones trained to the stand were milking like pros in just a couple days. 

Nubian boys IMO would be excellent cart goats. They are a dual purpose breed and generally have more muscle than other dairy breeds. They grow big. My 3 year old buck is over 200 pounds to the tune of about 220. 

I don't know why people say Nubians are lazy with no good work ethic. Mine play like kids even as adults. They lead well and are strong. I imagine that they would make wonderful cart animals. I plan to train a doe to a cart this year.


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Lol never said they were lazy. None I've met were! I just fear another drama queen and out of the 20 or so I've met ( pure or cross) they were uber talky and stbborn.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I have 2 Nubian wethers and I can get them to work carrying packs most of the time. They are twin brothers and so strongly prefer to work together. If they are separated then the drama begins. Overall mine work well and are friendly and fairly quiet.


----------

